# WCGL-TV Atlanta - Time shifting in HD now!



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like WCGL lived up to their word. A couple of months ago my wide was upset that CSI Miami was time shifted to late night due to local football and was NOT in HD. One of their engineers emailed me and said their timeframe for installation of new switching equipment to handle that scenario was 6 weeks. Well, last night CSI Miami was again time shifted for Falcons football. Lo and behold, CSI Miami was delayed but in glorious HD! Good going guys!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

YOUR WIDE!!! Boy, I could never get away with that one!! :^)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard, as a engineer, I'm sure you can figure out how to edit your post, but by all means, do it _quickly!_


----------

